# Ball Pythons > BP Morphs & Genetics > Is This A Morph? / What Morph Is This? >  What am I?

## h&tmaster

[/IMG]

I like this game.      :0)

----------


## travis11

Your a hand holding a snake! lol. Couldnt resist, sorry.

----------

pookie! (06-20-2012)

----------


## AK907

Belly shot? Looks like it might be a low quality pastel.

----------


## mues155

> Belly shot? Looks like it might be a low quality pastel.


x2 need that belly shot.

----------


## Rat160

This game becomes way more exciting when the poster find out his snake isnt what he thought it was. lol

----------


## mues155

> This game becomes way more exciting when the poster find out his snake isnt what he thought it was. lol


agreed!

----------


## Pinoy Pythons

Looks like a pstel to me too.

----------


## ball-nut

I'll be embarrassingly honest, my immediate impulse was phantom lol.

----------


## Orijin0XazN

> I'll be embarrassingly honest, my immediate impulse was phantom lol.


I thought it was a phantom or mystic as well...=P

----------


## SoCalScales

Looks like a pastel of lesser quality

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

I'd say pastel.

----------


## python_addict

low quality pastel

----------


## h&tmaster

> This game becomes way more exciting when the poster find out his snake isnt what he thought it was. lol


LOL!!!!! She is a pastel and that's what we bought her as. But I'm curious, what makes her low quality?

----------


## joebad976

> LOL!!!!! She is a pastel and that's what we bought her as. But I'm curious, what makes her low quality?


She is not much bigger than your hand and she is already showing a lot of brown coloring. Plus she has a lot of orange which will turn brown as she grows. So she will be a very browned out pastel as she ages. The brown coloring is what makes her a low quality pastel.

----------

_angllady2_ (06-21-2012),h&tmaster (06-21-2012)

----------


## h&tmaster

Thank you for the info. We just started our collection in feb. it's nice to get educated on what to look for.

----------


## WarriorPrincess90

> Thank you for the info. We just started our collection in feb. it's nice to get educated on what to look for.


As long as you like her...that's all that matters. She's a gorgeous little baby. Brown or not. Congratulations on her.  :Good Job:

----------

h&tmaster (06-22-2012)

----------


## h&tmaster

> As long as you like her...that's all that matters. She's a gorgeous little baby. Brown or not. Congratulations on her.


Ty! She is beautiful, and fiesty! That's the way our spider girl was when we got her but she's really chilled out. We just fed the pastel her 2nd pinky, I think that will help, she seemed really hungry! Lol

----------


## ball-nut

What's her belly like?
Just out of interest.

----------


## Tzeentch

Do you mean a pinky mouse?......that would be too small............

----------


## h&tmaster

No, they were pinky rats. We raise them.

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

Most new hatchlings can start on fuzzy rats, and one that size would probably take a pup (eyes just starting to open).
They can eat things a lot bigger than you might think.  The rodent should be as big around as the widest part of the snake.

The trick to pastels is that the beautiful orange on hatchlings doesn't stay orange--it always turns brown.  Adult pastels don't have orange.

----------

h&tmaster (06-22-2012)

----------


## h&tmaster

> What's her belly like?
> Just out of interest.


 [IMG]

Here is her belly shot.

----------


## h&tmaster

> Most new hatchlings can start on fuzzy rats, and one that size would probably take a pup (eyes just starting to open).
> They can eat things a lot bigger than you might think.  The rodent should be as big around as the widest part of the snake.
> 
> The trick to pastels is that the beautiful orange on hatchlings doesn't stay orange--it always turns brown.  Adult pastels don't have orange.


So how long b4 she totally browns out?

----------


## python_addict

> So how long b4 she totally browns out?


She's already browning out so she wil keep browning out the bigger she gets this is my opinion of an amazing pastel this was my first male

this is the male I have now which is pretty good but not the greatest and my female was orange so I won't post her

----------


## h&tmaster

> She's already browning out so she wil keep browning out the bigger she gets this is my opinion of an amazing pastel this was my first male
> 
> this is the male I have now which is pretty good but not the greatest and my female was orange so I won't post her


 Very nice!

----------

